# Volunteer EMT interview questions



## blachatch (Aug 13, 2012)

For all those who are volunteer EMT's what were some of the questions asked on your interviews? I have the opportunity for an interview with my local ems.. Just looking for some help on the questions asked. I assume a suit is the proper attire?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 13, 2012)

They don't exactly turn away volunteers... 

Its probably just a sit down to get to know you and where you come from...


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

So uh ever deliberately kill anybody? You did? Well maybe they provoked you or something? Ahhh they looked at you wrong well there you have it! Lemme see your cert. Okie dokie here's your bumper sticker get on the truck we're short today.

Bit of an exaggeration but there are a lot of services that aren't terribly picky


----------



## SSwain (Aug 14, 2012)

Two that stuck out for me were...

1) How do you handle stress?
2) What do you do to relieve stress?


----------



## blachatch (Aug 14, 2012)

Just talked to the EMS director he said it will be behavioral questions.. anyone have any ideas??


----------



## SSwain (Aug 14, 2012)

blachatch said:


> Just talked to the EMS director he said it will be behavioral questions.. anyone have any ideas??



"Look at this ink blot...tell me what you see."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 14, 2012)

SSwain has it right. How do you handle stress type questions will probably be in there. Also questions about your customer service methods. How would you handle a patients who is inappropriate/rude/angry ect.


----------



## blachatch (Aug 14, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> SSwain has it right. How do you handle stress type questions will probably be in there. Also questions about your customer service methods. How would you handle a patients who is inappropriate/rude/angry ect.



thanks guys its a good start I just want prepare as much as possible.


----------



## frdude1000 (Aug 14, 2012)

Why do you want to be an EMT?

Do you have any experience that you think will help you in your duties?

Explain how you are going to fit volunteering into your schedule?

How long can you volunteer for?

What is a mistake you have made recently and how did you resolve it?

What kinds of people do you work with the best? the least?


----------



## blachatch (Aug 14, 2012)

frdude1000 said:


> Why do you want to be an EMT?
> 
> Do you have any experience that you think will help you in your duties?
> 
> ...



Those are great examples thanks so much


----------



## patput (Aug 15, 2012)

blachatch said:


> For all those who are volunteer EMT's what were some of the questions asked on your interviews? I have the opportunity for an interview with my local ems.. Just looking for some help on the questions asked. I assume a suit is the proper attire?



The interview for the last place I volunteered with consisted of where do you live and why do you want to be a member of our organization. I might be a bit careful on the clothing as well. I wore dress causal (chinos, dress shirt, sweater) clothes and they actually made a comment about how I was overly dressed. One guy was in uniform and the other three people there were in jeans and t-shirts. I live in a very rural area and dress clothes are far from common, so definitely keep in mind the area that you live/hope to volunteer in.


----------



## blachatch (Aug 15, 2012)

patput said:


> The interview for the last place I volunteered with consisted of where do you live and why do you want to be a member of our organization. I might be a bit careful on the clothing as well. I wore dress causal (chinos, dress shirt, sweater) clothes and they actually made a comment about how I was overly dressed. One guy was in uniform and the other three people there were in jeans and t-shirts. I live in a very rural area and dress clothes are far from common, so definitely keep in mind the area that you live/hope to volunteer in.



Thanks for your input the community is a upper middle class town not to rural it's a fairly large town. The ems director said it will be a 45 minute interview so it does sound pretty in depth.


----------



## Glider (Aug 16, 2012)

blachatch said:


> Thanks for your input the community is a upper middle class town not to rural it's a fairly large town. The ems director said it will be a 45 minute interview so it does sound pretty in depth.



Looks like a department very similar to mine. The main focus around the questions were:

Why are you here?

& mainly:

Why should the tax payers invest in you? Why should they spend thousands of dollars training, equipping, and stocking you? (mainly for fire, but can be applied to EMS)


----------

